# Pooo!



## busyduck (Jul 9, 2014)

I have read a lot of threads and been lurking for a while now but I need help please!!We are new to the life of goats. I did a lot of research before getting them and feel fairly comfortable. We have had our new babies for about 5 weeks now. 

Last night I noticed a couple piles of "dog-like" poop and knew I needed to do something. Nothing was unusual this morning when I let the goats out for the day. But still needed to look into this poo situation. More reading, searching and I stopped at Tractor Supply and picked up some dewormer and a bottle of Specto-Gard Scour-Chek. 

Well by the time I got home (after work today) one of the goats was nearly covered in poo slime. Then I realized it was coming from his behind. Another goat has green liquid poop as well.  Can you help me?! 

I fed them the dewormer. The SpectoGard I was going to do tonight when I round them back up, (goat herding is hard work!!). 

Changes:
- They received their booster CDT about 7 days ago. 
- Hay from a new source (5 days ago)
- They were banded 7/5 (4 days ago)
- Two new kids added 7/6 (3 days ago)

Are they just stressed? too much change in too little time to even know what is causing it? Ahh! They are like my kids (haha!) and I am worried!


----------



## busyduck (Jul 10, 2014)

No one has any ideas??!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 10, 2014)

Can you get a fecal sample to a vet?  My guess would be cocciddia..oftentimes as a result of stress.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have sheep, but many causes and cures of scours apply to both sheep and goats.  Are the scouring goats the new ones or previous ones?  How old are these goats?  Severe scouring needs to be treated asap before dehydration...if you aren't sure after researching this, you may need a local goat/sheep farmer to come help you with this, or call a vet.  A vet is a good idea as you will want to know the cause and if all your goats need to be treated.
A site I have found helpful with this is:

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/scours.html

Lots of info here and hoping someone who has more experience will give you some advice on here.

Hope you can get the answers and that your goats will be okay!

And welcome to BYH!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Your goats likely have coccidiosis.  You have done well with vaccinating (make sure to repeat in three weeks) and don't worry that you have done something wrong.  Cocci are everywhere and kids immune systems are not strongly equipped to handle them.  

You will want to move quickly on this though.  The Spectaguard is a decent med to prevent dehydration but you are going to need a Sulfa drug.  If you can, get DiMethox 40% or any med with sulfadimethoxine.  You won't find it at TSC but might at a local farm store or you can order it online.  If you have to order it and it is going to take more than a day, you should call a vet and ask for a sulfa drug.

Coccidiosis can kill quickly and can cause permanent damage.    Not to try to scare you there just to say it is pretty urgent to start treatment.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 11, 2014)

Did you quarantine your new additions?


----------

